# More Pharmacy and Nicotine questions.



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

We are planning a move to Malaga next year, had a few questions concerning a nicotine habit and medication syringe. I chew Nicorette gum and use an e-cig. Over the last year I have seen 2 ecig stores come and go in Malaga. I am assuming with the large British population I will be able to get some ecig supplies in Marbella/Torremolinos/Benalmadena as I never really looked for one not sure.
Also never bought any nicotine gum in Spain, can I get them in a Pharmacy? If so does anyone know the cost?
Finally, I also self inject medication once a week, I can use a insulin syringe but prefer a 3cc with a 23g needle. Can I buy syringes in a pharmacy or should I just bring a box of a hundred with me? I can order these without a prescription (not the meds) here in the US.
Never occurred to look into this as I brought enough for 5-10 day trips to the EU in the past.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ptjd said:


> We are planning a move to Malaga next year, had a few questions concerning a nicotine habit and medication syringe. I chew Nicorette gum and use an e-cig. Over the last year I have seen 2 ecig stores come and go in Malaga. I am assuming with the large British population I will be able to get some ecig supplies in Marbella/Torremolinos/Benalmadena as I never really looked for one not sure.
> Also never bought any nicotine gum in Spain, can I get them in a Pharmacy? If so does anyone know the cost?
> Finally, I also self inject medication once a week, I can use a insulin syringe but prefer a 3cc with a 23g needle. Can I buy syringes in a pharmacy or should I just bring a box of a hundred with me? I can order these without a prescription (not the meds) here in the US.
> Never occurred to look into this as I brought enough for 5-10 day trips to the EU in the past.
> Thanks


our biggest e-cig supplier locally is Spanish, so I don't think it has anything to do with there being a large British population

no idea about syringes - people do self-inject medication, so I would guess they'd be prescribed at the same time as the medication itself


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I just bought 2mg gum, a box of 96, for 28 euros at the pharmacy.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

XC for the reply. The reason I bring up Brits is that ecigs are not so popular with Spanish folks, but in London, Munich/Berlin it seems very popular and the CDS has a large expat community. 

Allheart, thanks for the pricing.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Spain Cigar - Tienda Online Cigarrillo Electrónico

Good company & reliable online service as well.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ptjd said:


> Allheart, thanks for the pricing.


You're welcome.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

In case you can't find a local e-cig store, here's a place in the UK that delivers to Malaga:

Cig Ease Málaga - Electronic Cigarettes, E-Liquids, Juices and Accessories


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Thanks! I also plan to fly back a few times a year so can load-up and bring some back.


----------

